# Huckabee Tweets: ‘Time to Repeal 17th Amendment’



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)

Amen. Just what it needs to make that disfunctional group get back to work again.

Story @ Huckabee Tweets: ‘Time to Repeal 17th Amendment’

*Allen West: How Differently Would Senators Act Without the 17th Amendment?* @ Allen West: How Differently Would Senators Act Without the 17th Amendment?

I love this:

_Imagine if those GOP senators who blocked the repeal of Obamacare could be recalled by their state legislatures, if they could be subjected to a vote of “no confidence” and be removed! How differently would these senators act – or any senator? It would certainly preclude the arrogance and defiance of what has become a very lucrative club — not of citizen servants but of those who believe their political position entitles them to lord over us with no retribution, enabling them to become career politicians._


----------



## Penelope (Jul 31, 2017)

Now those dumb Pubs are going after voting rights. What else do they want.  We the taxpayers pay them and we deserve to vote.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Now those dumb Pubs are going after voting rights. What else do they want.  We the taxpayers pay them and we deserve to vote.



seems to me that he wants to SIMPLIFY  the system.    People in states vote for their STATE 
LEGISLATURE  (theoretically with the level of intellect of the people of that state----in general) 
Huckie seems to want those state legislatures to choose  the state senator rather than having
a general election.      Such a  system does not constitute depriving citizens of the right to vote. 
The persons the people of the state  "voted in"-----choose the state senator.    I do not
see any advantage in Huckie's idea other than  it might be less expensive.   It seems to me to be a
move TOWARD more centralized government


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Time to repeal the Third Amendment


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Now those dumb Pubs are going after voting rights. What else do they want.  We the taxpayers pay them and we deserve to vote.



You do when you vote for your State legislature

Research what Tennessee did to Davy Crocket

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2017)

Huckabee is now officially a snowflake..Taken to changing a system cause he didn't get what he wanted..Like when Trump was elected and a call for dismantling the electoral college was raised..


----------



## Penelope (Aug 1, 2017)

We need also to get rid of the EC and go by popular vote. People today can read, they are not rural and ignorant farmers, and the reason for the EC in the young days is people did not read, many , and we did not have autos or buses, and communication was a lot slower.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 1, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Huckabee is now officially a snowflake..Taken to changing a system cause he didn't get what he wanted..Like when Trump was elected and a call for dismantling the electoral college was raised..



Now T will come out with this, and pretend it was his idea.


----------



## jillian (Aug 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Now those dumb Pubs are going after voting rights. What else do they want.  We the taxpayers pay them and we deserve to vote.



of course they are... because when "the people" vote, they lose.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Huckabee is now officially a snowflake..Taken to changing a system cause he didn't get what he wanted..Like when Trump was elected and a call for dismantling the electoral college was raised..
> ...



Trump is going to  "pretend"  it was his idea to do away with elections for senators?     Why? 
How would he benefit from the claim or------were such a situation to become fact how would
he benefit. ?    Anyone out there willing to lay a wager?    I will bet that Trump DOES not 
"take credit"   for this "Idea"     I will also bet that it is going to be ignored.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Wait and see.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



ok


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 1, 2017)

longknife said:


> Amen. Just what it needs to make that disfunctional group get back to work again.
> 
> Story @ Huckabee Tweets: ‘Time to Repeal 17th Amendment’
> 
> ...



Not a surprise that the Republicans don't want voters to have a chance to decide on their Senators. 

Leave it up to the Republican controlled state legislatures- much easier to control.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Amen. Just what it needs to make that disfunctional group get back to work again.
> ...



You know progressives could still implement all those wonderful government programs at the State level. In fact, reducing the size of the federal government would allow States to tax people EVEN MOAR!!!

Of course, you would have to deal with people voting with their feet, but hey, Progressive concepts or SUCH TEH AWESOME who would want to leave?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Amen. Just what it needs to make that disfunctional group get back to work again.
> ...



are most states  "controlled"  by republican legislatures---(I really do not know)


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



the RUGGED INDIVIDUAL  sector has squeaked-----but,  pessimistically


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2017)

jillian said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Now those dumb Pubs are going after voting rights. What else do they want.  We the taxpayers pay them and we deserve to vote.
> ...





> "A democracy is always temporary in nature; it simply cannot exist as a permanent form of government. A democracy will continue to exist up until the time that voters discover that they can vote themselves generous gifts from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates who promise the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that every democracy will finally collapse due to loose fiscal policy, which is always followed by a dictatorship."


-Alexander Tyler.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I am seriously wondering why blue places haven't implemented single payer yet. If it such awesome stuff, why aren't they doing it?

If it is going to save sooooo much money for us, why can't they get it running?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 1, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



That is why we have a fed gov.   It was necessary.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



The fed government was never designed to do what it is doing now. The United States is not one size fits all, despite current attempts to make it so.


----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 2, 2017)

I prefer to vote for my own Senator rather than have one selected for me...thank you very much


----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I prefer to vote for my own Senator rather than have one selected for me...thank you very much



You actually have a stronger voice in having the state legislature elect Senators. The House would nominate and the House and Senate would vote. Your assemblyman is a lot closer to you in the long run. 

As it stands now, who selects the nominees in your state? What role in that do you have?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to vote for my own Senator rather than have one selected for me...thank you very much
> ...



No thank you

My state legislature is more politically corrupt than any Senator. Let my Senator answer to me if he screws up rather than his party


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2017)

Lets just cut the bullshit

Republicans control most of the State Legislatures so of course they want State Legislatures to select Senators


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Love how Republicans trust politicians to elect Senators- more than they trust voters to elect Senators.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Lets just cut the bullshit
> 
> Republicans control most of the State Legislatures so of course they want State Legislatures to select Senators



Well of course that is part of it.

The other part is that Republicans believe it will be cheaper to manipulate politicians than voters.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to vote for my own Senator rather than have one selected for me...thank you very much
> ...



Who 'selects' nominees? Anyone who wants to throw their hat in the ring. 

Then we have a primary and we- the citizens- vote for the Senate nominees.  After the primary, the top two nominees, by vote count- run in the general election- and we the citizens- vote and elect the Senator.

I would have absolutely no 'voice' in how the Legislature would elect our Senators. Sure- I could tell my legislator who I prefer- but the political parties could tell them much more loudly- and with much more money.

Which is what of course the Republicans are counting on.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Actually I trust the States to want more control of their own interests then a bunch of popularly elected washington types. 

The feds should never have had this much power to begin with, returning the Senate to the States would be the first in a long series of needed fixes.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I trust the people in those states even more

Feds don't have power in the Senate. States do
And We the People decide state by state


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Once you send a Senator to Washington they become part of the circle, and they know they can bypass their own State governments because of the popular vote. 

The Senate was supposed to represent the people via their State governments, not bypassing their State governments.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2017)

State Legislature are gerrymandered....just like Congressional districts
Right now, the Senate cannot be gerrymandered, everyone in the state has equal voice

Republicans want to change it so they can enhance their ability to rule from a minority


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



We decided to cut out the middle man and elect Senators directly
Those Senators are answerable to the people not to back room political deals


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 3, 2017)

longknife said:


> Amen. Just what it needs to make that disfunctional group get back to work again.
> 
> Story @ Huckabee Tweets: ‘Time to Repeal 17th Amendment’
> 
> ...



But this isn't the right solution to the problem. However no one is really interested in the right solution.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

These are the words the Republicans find objectionable

The Senate of the United States shall be composed of two Senators from each State, *elected by the people thereof*, for six years;


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Republicans believe that the state governments are much more easily manipulated by the party than the voters fo their state.

Which is why they oppose the People of the State electing their Senators.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



After 2-3 terms they really aren't answerable to the people either. Arizona supported Trump in the election, and McCain told Arizona to go fuck itself.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



How dare the voters want to their popular vote! 

I do believe you trust the politicians to elect a reliable Senator more than you trust the voters.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



What? 

Arizona stopped having elections for the Senate?

Or did Arizona continue to elect Senator McCain- knowing exactly who he is- despite the objections of the Trumpsters?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We Believe local government is more responsible to the people than the federal government. The people have their House Rep at the federal level, the State government should have its senators back. 

Progressives want more power given to people as far away from the people as possible, and as minimally accountable to the people as possible. it's why the favor the federal level, and they favor a massive federal bureaucracy. 

It gives you crap like this.

How Government Wrecked the Gas Can


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



The people have multiple levels of the popular vote. The Senate was supposed to be for the State Governments to have a say in the Federal government, something they no longer do. It was a bad amendment and a bad idea.

Unlike you progressive twats, however, I do realize that another amendment is needed to go back to the old way.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When was the last time they voted for him?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2017)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



A Senator has to make a case for re-election every six years directly to the people of the state

An appointed Senator only has to deliver on the backroom deals he made to get appointed


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The States can make the process transparent. And if you don't like State level backroom deals, I suggest avoiding New York entirely.

Oh wait, its Democrats mostly making those deals, never mind, that's probably OK in your book.


----------

